# The Easy Rougher



## cigarman (Aug 17, 2008)

I picked up the new CI2 Easy Rougher at the picnic Sat.  Anyone that hasn't seen one yet here is the site.  http://www.easywoodtools.com/ci1.htm

I don't know if anyone else at the picnic has tried theirs yet but I found out why he uses gloves on the video.  It really generates some heat while cutting.  But it is worth it as it cuts easy and is a blast to use. I made a small bowl out of some scrap wood this morning and tomorrow I will try with some better Wood.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 17, 2008)

I have one and love it. You can really hollow out a bowl quickly. I got all three cutters and some day I'll get a tool holder for all three.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



cigarman said:


> I picked up the new CI2 Easy Rougher at the picnic Sat.  Anyone that hasn't seen one yet here is the site.  http://www.easywoodtools.com/ci1.htm


----------



## DocStram (Aug 17, 2008)

What a coincidence!   Early last week I came across a website talking about the Easy Rougher.  I spent the rest of the week reading about it and watching videos.  I'm about to order one for myself. 

However, if I recall correctly, Ron in Drums made a post at another website saying that he made his own version of the Easy Rougher.  I'm hoping to hear from him.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 17, 2008)

DocStram said:


> However, if I recall correctly, Ron in Drums made a post at another website saying that he made his own version of the Easy Rougher.  I'm hoping to hear from him.



Al, you may be thinking of wood-of-1kind here on the IAP

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35403


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 17, 2008)

Getting ready for a small production run soon. For some,  it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## rduncan (Aug 17, 2008)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Getting ready for a small production run soon. For some,  it will be well worth the wait.


Keep me in mind


----------



## BullDurham (Aug 17, 2008)

Buy it you'll like it. I got the Ci1 and love it and will get the Ci2.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been thinking about one of these since I saw the post previously. I think it would help with roughing the blanks for pepper mills. there is a lot of wood to carve away on some parts of those and the turning can be really rough in the beginning. I would like something to take all the really hard work off my turning tools.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 18, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I've been thinking about one of these since I saw the post previously. I think it would help with roughing the blanks for pepper mills. there is a lot of wood to carve away on some parts of those and the turning can be really rough in the beginning. I would like something to take all the really hard work off my turning tools.




Go for it Daniel, it removes wood lickety split. If not careful your pepper shaker blank will become a toothpick in no time at all.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 19, 2008)

I've seen the Ci1 on the website - what is different about the Ci2?

Steve  \o/


----------



## BullDurham (Aug 19, 2008)

From what i can see it is smaller in size. I'll be buying it very soon. I have the Ci1 and love it! It is wroth every penny. Craig, has a great tool here.


----------



## cigarman (Aug 19, 2008)

The CI2 is not as wide as the CI1 and a bit lighter in weight.  I got it because I make smaller items. If you plan to make large bowls the CI1 might be the one for you.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 19, 2008)

> if I recall correctly, Ron in Drums made a post at another website saying that he made his own version of the Easy Rougher.  I'm hoping to hear from him.



While I do make allot of my own tools, I would not hesitate in recommending buying one of Craig's Ci1 or newer Ci2 tools.

The tools I make are for my own use and are not for resale, nor do I give instructions on how I make them. (So please don't ask)

Craig is an outstanding businessman and I truly wish other vendors would follow in Craig footsteps in the way he handles customer service.



I have no affiliation with Craig's business.


----------

